# A Passage of Charles Finney On Election From His Systematic Theology



## NB3K (Jul 8, 2011)

10. Lastly, God requires you to give all diligence to make your calling and election sure. In choosing his elect, you must understand that he has thrown the responsibility of their being saved upon them; that the whole is suspended upon their consent to the terms; you are all perfectly able to give your consent and this moment to lay hold on eternal life. Irrespective of your own choice, no election could save you, and no reprobation can damn you. The “ Spirit and the Bride say Come: let him that heareth say, Come; let him that is athirst come; and whosoever will, let him take the water of life freely.” The responsibility is yours. God does all that he wisely can, and challenges yon to show what more he could do that he has not done. If you go to hell, you must go stained with your own blood. God is clear, angels are clear. To your own Master you stand or fall; mercy waits; the Spirit strives; Jesus stands at the door and knocks. Do not then pervert this doctrine, and make it an occasion of stumbling, till you are in the depths of hell. 

Finney, Charles Grandison (2010). Systematic Theology - Enhanced Version (Kindle Locations 11051-11059). Christian Classics Ethereal Library. Kindle Edition. 


Eze_14:9 And if the prophet is deceived and speaks a word, I, the LORD, have deceived that prophet, and I will stretch out my hand against him and will destroy him from the midst of my people Israel. 

It is amazing how Finney got as far as he did. I wonder how many in his day were against him? I wonder how much of the modernists believe this form of doctrine to be the true doctrine of Election?


----------

